# Addict sizing help



## ethan44 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all,

I just wrote off my 2003 Giant TCR C1 so am on the hunt for a new frame.
I've spied a nice Scott Addict R3 frameset for sale in a 54cm size, but am not sure on whether it'll be too small or not. 

I've been through a Specialized BG fit, but am terrible at trying to work out what I need for putting that over to a new frame.

The TCR I was on was a 55.5 but in semi compact geometry. 

I am 6' flat. 182cm tall, inseem ~84cm
From my old fit, I have the following:

Saddle height from center of BB - 767mm
Saddle fore/aft - -58mm
Reach - 730mm
Drop - 110mm
Knee angle - 30degrees










Also have:
Front hub to handle bars - 550mm
Tip of saddle to center of handlebars - 580

Currently running a 100m stem, its got a shim in it for heaps of angle options so hopefully can stay with that. 

If there is any other measurements needed I should be able to do them pretty simply. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## william9092 (Jun 18, 2006)

Seems like you could be best on a 56cm (large) frame. If you went the 54cm frame you would need a lot of seat post and a longer stem. 

As of a couple of weeks ago, I used to ride a 56cm Addict R15 - my measurement from tip of saddle to centre of bars was 600mm (with a 130mm stem). If you put a 110mm stem on and you will match your fit measurements. 

By the way, PM me if you are interested in my frame (only) as it is currently sitting idle.


----------



## dspiel (Apr 3, 2012)

I had an 2009 addict r3 56cm frame and it was too small for me according to my bike fitter Nate Loyal. He had to put a 105stem with 25degrees of angle just to make me almost fit the bike properly. A 58cm would of been ideal.


----------

